# Why or why not an Albino?



## TwinJuneBugs (Feb 20, 2009)

I found a breeder near us and have research our city ordinance and looks like we will be able to get one. I am doing research on them and really learning a lot. What I can't find is why would an Albino be cheaper and is there a reason we should not get one for our son. I'm not saying we have decided on an Albino one, we are just wondering. We have our own ideas about why, but I thought I would ask people who can give it to us straight. This will be my 11 yr old sons pet, he is a very good responsible young man and after reading about hedgehogs I know this is a perfect pet for him. Wish I had kown about them sooner actually. 

Thanks for all the info you can give.

Chelle


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Albinos are harder to sell because of their red eyes. Many breeders charge less for them hoping to get them in new homes faster.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

An albino is a complete lack of coloring, and unlike other species where albinos are specifically sought after and rarer than normal colors, Albino's are very common among hedgehogs.

One reason for the price drop could be because of how common they are. Any color can be albino or not albino, so instead of picking from a pool of 30-60 colors, it is now picking form a pool of 2 colors, albino or not. (I know it doesn't work like that, that is a simplified interpretation)

Albino's also hold the genetic material for their original color, and some breeders believe they can produce either lighter or darker colored offspring when bred. 

This is the reason i believe is why they are cheaper. Albino's have red eyes, and a lot of people either see red eyed animals as blasphemies or are just all around scared of them. They also have no discernible color pattern, and thus are less visually appealing than other hedgehogs and may not be wanted.

The drop in price however does not come from any genetic faults with albinos. The color of a hedgehog does not tell you about its personality of health. All hedgehogs have the ability to be either socialized or grumpy, and it is up to the breeder and owner to make sure that the socialize the hedgehog well.

So don't fear the lower price because of an albino being more fragile than another hedgehog, it is most likely just because of visual appearance of the creature. The best way to find out why they are cheaper is to ask the breeder.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

My Eddy is albino and I love him just as much as my chocolate bella it color should not matter just pick the perfect pet for you son.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I love albinos and hope to always have one. The majority of people do not like them because of the red eyes and some people have the mistaken impression that albinos are less healthy. While that is true in some species, it is not in hedgehogs. As has been said a few times already, albino in hedgehogs is just another colour. If you are not bothered by red eyes, go for it. I'm sure you'll have a wonderful pet.


----------



## TwinJuneBugs (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure why but my origianl reply was disaproved but I wanted to thank you all for your information on albinos. We hadn't even thought about breeders not wanting to breed them or people not really wanting them. 

We have no problem with the red eyes. We've had hamsters with red eyes and loved them. My son saw Eddy's picture and fell in love. Thinks he has real character, loves the pink ears too. He now has his heart set on geting an albino.

Thank you!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

All my babies are the same price. Even if he is black, albinos, tobiano (i would keep it by the way :lol: ), or a regular color. I think that it's not by their color that we love them!!

But it's my opinion!!  

But I agree that the albinos are hard to sell. People doen't like the red eyes. :roll:


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

hmm thats odd, i've never herd of someone charging less for an albino, in fact, kaila (my newest) is an albino and i had to pay more for her than your standard chocolate.


----------

